# Saturday: Sunrise & Sunset



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Hey all, got up early to get down to the Green Bridge for a freezing sunrise on Saturday - a local sea arch which is quite a commonly photographed site so went for a different view on it.

#1










_5D2 & 17-40 f/4L ~ Lee 0.9ND & 0.9S GND_

Then after some touring in the afternoon went to the north of the county to St.Davids and St.Justinian's lifeboat station for the sunset with Ramsey Island in the distance

#2










_5D2 & 17-40 f/4L ~ Lee Big Stopper & 0.9S GND_

I've got four A4 pages of local places for my "Hit List" this year, so these two are ticked :thumb:

Thanks for looking!

drew


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Very nice, I love the way the reflection from the sun is shining into the arch on the first pic.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Very nice drew. I particularly like the first one :thumb:


----------



## Andy_Wigan (Jan 4, 2008)

Very nice, the second one for me as I like the foreground interest.


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Stunning pics Drew... very nice work :thumb:


----------



## Matt B (Feb 21, 2010)

Stunning, love the first one, with the sun light showing nicely on the foreground:thumb:


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

really nice shots Drew


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

awesome shots wish i had 1% of your talent


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Nice Drew, hows the big stopper working out for you?


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Both nice Drew - like the lead in of the steps in #2 and nice colour balance


----------



## npinks (Feb 25, 2008)

#2 for me

Steps draw the eye in and down in the photo , I look up the pic to take in th rest and end with an amazing cloud/sun reflection


----------



## RichN (Dec 17, 2010)

Very nice images - do you post them elsewhere, like ePhotozine? I have a Lee Big Stopper on back order from Warehouse Express. Heaven knows when it'll get here but I can't wait.

Rich


----------

